# Snowboarding for 30 years and finally having knee issues.. anyone else have this problem?



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey All! Anyone else out there been riding for decades? 
I'm wondering if anyone else has shared my recent knee pain problem and has a solution...

I started boarding in 1991 and spent college my years in Crested Butte and early adult life in Tahoe and currently ride my local hill in Wyoming. I haven't had many years that haven't been on a board and through all of them I have never had any sort of chronic pain injury. 
I'm now a 44 year old fit female. I own a gym, been a trainer for 20 years and have a solid background in kinesiology and injury management. I also run and bike and lift year round. (Just giving some context that fitness isn't probably the problem.)
I have been having some knee issues over the past two seasons that have me and my PT scratching our heads. 

Here is the problem. I am having pretty significant miniscus pain in my back leg and haven't been able to find a good solution. Snowboarding is the only thing that bothers it and more on groomers than pow days. If I get off the snowboard and go for a run or bike my knee feels better immediately... 
I'm a hair short of 5.5 and all legs. I have narrowed my stance, played with my degree of stance and had temporary but not great improvement.My stance is about 21" (from center disc to center disc). Any narrower and I feel super squirrely. And have tried everything between 15, -15 to 8, -8 over the last few months with lots of adjustment in between. I have messed around with my highbacks too and only succeeded in feeling ridiculous with much forward lean.

Most of my pain seems to come when I am on my heelside edge. Cat tracks are the worst. We initially thought I was diving in with my knee but I am not sure why it would hurt on a heelside cat track when I'm in more of a squat position.
My knee KILLS me by the end of the day with any sort of extension. It feels inflamed after lunch on the lift and super stiff by the end of the day. My PT says there isn't any degradation yet and he says I am pretty balanced with no sign of overuse or imbalance problems. 
So here is my question... Anyone out there have similar experience and solution? I bought new boots with less forward lean which have helped a little and may buy new bindings next year. If there is a next year... I sure don't want to go back to skis.
Thanks!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I chased pain in my rear knee for years. I was definitely driving in with it. Going ++ with my angles really helped me. Now I'm driving force into the center of the board without twisting my knee to get there. I also started riding and driving home with a compression sleeve, which seemed to help. 

If you've already rotated your back foot to positive angles, it sounds like your problem is something else. Have you looked into canting inside of your boots?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

My knees hurt if my stance is too wide.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I chased pain in my rear knee for years. I was definitely driving in with it. Going ++ with my angles really helped me. Now I'm driving force into the center of the board without twisting my knee to get there. I also started riding and driving home with a compression sleeve, which seemed to help.
> 
> *If you've already rotated your back foot to positive angles, it sounds like your problem is something else. Have you looked into canting inside of your boots?*


This, alignment is everything sometimes.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m considering canting. Any suggestions on how to best do it? Insoles? Wedges? I also need to have someone video me and see if I can see the issue.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Some bindings have canting (burton autocant) and some insoles have it as well.

Have you been using stock insoles in your boots all this time?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Check out this footbed canting video by Angry Snowboarder. You can buy the bontex boards he uses at tognar. You could probably try it out with some cardboard first to see if it helps before you commit to the bontex boards.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Have you been using stock insoles in your boots all this time?


Also this. Stock insoles are an afterthought. Mine go straight into the trash. Aftermarket insoles that fit your arches make a huge difference. They don't need to be custom, or really even snowboarding specific, but they do need to support your feet better than the stock ones do.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Does your knee bother you at all when you're sitting normally? Does extending your leg help?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

+1 for FF stance. It cured my knee after many many seasons of epic swelling.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks I’ll check it out. Superfeet on the old boots but the new ones are stock. They feel better than my old ones so I kept them. I have pretty nuetral feet so I haven’t ever felt any better with an orthotic.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

When I ride the chairlift it hurts if I extend it towards the end of the day and that evening. Medial part of the knee and inside the joint soreness.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

I’ll try some canting and I’m going to try positive in the back too. But y’all that’s so alpine! Lol. Should I get hard bindings too? Kidding, at this point anything that helps with be worth it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Another thing that really helped me cure my swelling problem was correcting my walk, making sure I swing my bad knee the same as my good knee and that I complete my steps equally. 
I used to let my bad knee swing in a knock knee fashion and that cause long term posterior inflammation, I also used to cut my steps too short on my bad leg so fixing those daily habits went a long way to fixing my swelling problem.


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

I had chronic knee pain for years. Started using arnicare gel on my knees 3 times a day. It was like a miracle. I have no idea what it does or how it works, but it worked for me. I'm a real sceptic on homeopathic medicines also. But I can't deni success.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

This is your back knee you're saying right? so not the knee your board hangs from on the lift?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Moxette said:


> Hey All! Anyone else out there been riding for decades?
> I'm wondering if anyone else has shared my recent knee pain problem and has a solution...
> 
> I started boarding in 1991 and spent college my years in Crested Butte and early adult life in Tahoe and currently ride my local hill in Wyoming. I haven't had many years that haven't been on a board and through all of them I have never had any sort of chronic pain injury.
> ...


MRI much? Best solution


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nolefan2011 said:


> MRI much? Best solution


Why...?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

If you are not riding switch 50% of the time then there's not much benefit in a symmetrical duck stance, other than that you are familiar with it. I've had surgery on the medial meniscus on my back leg and going even to 0 or -3 degrees on the back foot makes a big improvement for me in terms of pain. That and bindings with a canted base. If you are thinking about new bindings anyway, I can recommend Rome Katanas as they have some space age dampening material which is nice for the knees but also they ship with flat and canted footbeds in the box that take two seconds to change with no tools. You could even ride with them in your pocket and change halfway down a run to feel the difference or have one foot canted one flat (pretty sure Craig Kelly rode with only his rear foot canted FWIW).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a doc, but an MRI seems like a reasonable thing to get more of a detailed pic of the soft tissue...especially done after a day of riding when it's inflamed.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kevington said:


> If you are not riding switch 50% of the time then there's not much benefit in a symmetrical duck stance, other than that you are familiar with it. I've had surgery on the medial meniscus on my back leg and going even to 0 or -3 degrees on the back foot makes a big improvement for me in terms of pain. That and bindings with a canted base. If you are thinking about new bindings anyway, I can recommend Rome Katanas as they have some space age dampening material which is nice for the knees but also they ship with flat and canted footbeds in the box that take two seconds to change with no tools. You could even ride with them in your pocket and change halfway down a run to feel the difference or have one foot canted one flat (pretty sure Craig Kelly rode with only his rear foot canted FWIW).


Iirc, didn't Craig have one leg slightly shorter?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

On another point, when using Spark Afterburner Bindings, was getting some knee pain from them getting hammered. Put some eva foam on the top of the baseplate and it helped a lot. As for boots, I've found there is alot of adjustability of flex, lean going to AT Atomic Backlands. And you can do canting via the pucks. Also found that my Ed Vissure "Sole" inserts have a lot more shock absorption than the superfeet. One last thing, about inflammation can be a diet/hydration thing. I used to pre-dose with ibuprofen but no longer...see discussion of the What do you pack for lunch? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> This is your back knee you're saying right? so not the knee your board hangs from on the lift?


Mine was my front, or right knee I'm goofy. My pain was caused by any activities really, not just referring to snowboarding.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

The fact that you’re otherwise athletic 365 days and the pain is only with snowboarding is key. Has to be due to the stance somehow. Sounds like stress in medial collateral ligament? Is that was PT thinks? 

I ride with all canted foot beds because I’m 5’5” mostly torso and my stance width is 23”. My thinking is that the cant helps relieve lateral knee stress. 

On the other hand if you’re riding duck, the back foot pointed back is a set up for medial knee stress. Do a test turn in the living room. In order to hit a hard heelside edge you rotate your shoulders toward the front heel edge. Instant medial knee stress. Switch your stance to ++. Even placing the back to 0 deg may help.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Why...?


Because structurally, there could be a soft tissue tear to the meniscus. That would make this thread null and void as we would now be able to diagnose the issue. Canting, etc isn’t going to fix a slight tear to a meniscus.

She also mentioned how much she works out, and put pressure on the joint. She could be beginning to see the onset of arthritis, something that would also show signs in an MRI or X Ray for that matter.

Im speaking from experience here. One visit to an orthopedic clinic would be wise if you really wanted to know what was going on, and how to offset the pain


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

Correct. Front knee is solid.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

You are corrrect on this direction. My physical therapist and I have considered early onset arthritis. I haven’t gotten an mri as the pain is only when I ride. He feels that the miniscus is at this point uninjured but pissed off. Trying to fix my riding to avoid further problems.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks, this is really helpful. Miniscus stress is what he thinks not the mcl.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

I regards to canting. Those of you that have done it. Are you lifting the arch or the outsole? I tend to supinate in shoes a little, but with my wider stance it sends me to a slight pronation. I don’t know which way to start with canting. Also thanks for everyone’s input. It’s given me a good direction to keep trying options.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Moxette said:


> I regards to canting. Those of you that have done it. Are you lifting the arch or the outsole? I tend to supinate in shoes a little, but with my wider stance it sends me to a slight pronation. I don’t know which way to start with canting. Also thanks for everyone’s input. It’s given me a good direction to keep trying options.


I would definitely try to cant from the bindings rather than the boot. The aim of binding canting is for your lower leg to be more angled inward toward the centre line of your body i.e. pointing toward your hip joint. I've never done it but surely canting from inside your boot means the boot still stands vertically straight in the binding but your foot and leg are now fighting it from inside? Sounds uncomfortable at best. I imagine walking is not much fun either. 

Someone has probably mentioned it but a narrower stance, even by an inch, does wonders for stress on the medial meniscus.


----------



## Moxette (Feb 24, 2021)

I am thinking the same thing, I feel like canting the boot could potentially cause an ankle problem. But I may try that first and see if it helps since it is easier than canting at the binding. I can't go any narrower. I went to 20 and was miserable. I don't think I would want to get used to it. But I did go from 22 to 21.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Kevington said:


> I would definitely try to cant from the bindings rather than the boot. The aim of binding canting is for your lower leg to be more angled inward toward the centre line of your body i.e. pointing toward your hip joint. I've never done it but surely canting from inside your boot means the boot still stands vertically straight in the binding but your foot and leg are now fighting it from inside? Sounds uncomfortable at best. I imagine walking is not much fun either.
> 
> Someone has probably mentioned it but a narrower stance, even by an inch, does wonders for stress on the medial meniscus.


Yeah, one inch for me is the difference between lots of pain after two hours and none at all. I just worked through this a week or so ago. It's the best thing to try, specially because it's free.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I went from a very forward positive angle on the back foot to a mellow +8 angle to get rid on knee pain, as a counter to the other examples here. It worked wonders...
I just got canted pucks for one of my splitboards and like them. I wish canting the whole binding was an easy option. I know Burton had an aluminum canting plate you could get back in the 90's but they were very rare/


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

deagol said:


> I went from a very forward positive angle on the back foot to a mellow +8 angle to get rid on knee pain, as a counter to the other examples here. It worked wonders...
> I just got canted pucks for one of my splitboards and like them. I wish canting the whole binding was an easy option. I know Burton had an aluminum canting plate you could get back in the 90's but they were very rare/


Yeah I keep the back foot at 0 to +6 deg depending on the board. Too forward starts to hurt me too. Everyone’s knees are aligned differently. You need to find your own ideal. It’s trial and error.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Moxette said:


> You are corrrect on this direction. My physical therapist and I have considered early onset arthritis. I haven’t gotten an mri as the pain is only when I ride. He feels that the miniscus is at this point uninjured but pissed off. Trying to fix my riding to avoid further problems.


No offense, but PTs playing Dr is funny to me. My PT, who graduated Duke mind you, tried to solve my knee issue saying it wasn’t a tear. Finally saw an orthopedic doc who specializes in knees. He ordered an MRI. Low and behold, torn meniscus and some early arthritis.

See a real doc


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

It needs to heal before you see any improvement from changes, but narrower stance helped me. What set it off was the wider stance "forcing" me to land with a straight leg off jumps and drops if I was out of balance.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Because structurally, there could be a soft tissue tear to the meniscus. That would make this thread null and void as we would now be able to diagnose the issue. Canting, etc isn’t going to fix a slight tear to a meniscus.
> 
> She also mentioned how much she works out, and put pressure on the joint. She could be beginning to see the onset of arthritis, something that would also show signs in an MRI or X Ray for that matter.
> 
> Im speaking from experience here. One visit to an orthopedic clinic would be wise if you really wanted to know what was going on, and how to offset the pain



A structural tear or arthritis that affects an active person in only one activity? Go on. 

I second the rec to go see someone else like ortho sports but a tear causing issues with only one activity for someone active would be very unusual.

Also what if there is a small tear? What are you going to do with that info? Have surgery when it doesn't affect anything but snowboarding? That information is pretty much clinically useless.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Moxette said:


> Correct. Front knee is solid.





ridethecliche said:


> A structural tear or arthritis that affects an active person in only one activity? Go on.
> 
> I second the rec to go see someone else like ortho sports but a tear causing issues with only one activity for someone active would be very unusual.
> 
> Also what if there is a small tear? What are you going to do with that info? Have surgery when it doesn't affect anything but snowboarding? That information is pretty much clinically useless.


It depends how you ride, but yes, a torn meniscus, since it covers the entire surface area of a joint, could be affected only in certain activities. I notice mine sitting in chair, putting pressure on my feet, at a 90 degree angle. But that’s where the tear was, and why I felt it only in that position to that pain level. That said, someone could tear their’s elsewhere consider it’s the cusion in between the entire joint.

The second is the so what that every surgeon would / should ask. Does it affect your happiness or ability to do something that makes you happy. Judging the title of the thread, yeah, it might be enough that a scope surgery is worth it for her.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nolefan2011 said:


> It depends how you ride, but yes, a torn meniscus, since it covers the entire surface area of a joint, could be affected only in certain activities. I notice mine sitting in chair, putting pressure on my feet, at a 90 degree angle. But that’s where the tear was, and why I felt it only in that position to that pain level. That said, someone could tear their’s elsewhere consider it’s the cusion in between the entire joint.
> 
> The second is the so what that every surgeon would / should ask. Does it affect your happiness or ability to do something that makes you happy. Judging the title of the thread, yeah, it might be enough that a scope surgery is worth it for her.


Per OP:

"I'm now a 44 year old fit female. I own a gym, been a trainer for 20 years and have a solid background in kinesiology and injury management. I also run and bike and lift year round. (Just giving some context that fitness isn't probably the problem.) "
-No issues running, biking, and lifting.
Hm. Interesting.

Or maybe it's because snowboarding requires a repetitive movement pattern where strain is felt when the joint is locked into a plane its no longer comfortable in. Sure, you have an injury, that sucks, but that doesn't mean that she does. It also doesn't mean that she 100% doesn't, but this is not how that works. But if the OP is only bothered by one activity which is load bearing, repetitive, and has part of the kinetic chain locked into place (ala bindings).... then maybe it makes sense to start with looking at alignment.

When someone tells me they lift and own a gym, I figure they don't skip leg day.
Stress, strain, microtrauma, and tears are all very different things.

And just like that, I'm done arguing with you 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Not a doc, but an MRI seems like a reasonable thing to get more of a detailed pic of the soft tissue...especially done after a day of riding when it's inflamed.


I don't believe that would be helpful.



Scalpelman said:


> The fact that you’re otherwise athletic 365 days and the pain is only with snowboarding is key. Has to be due to the stance somehow.


Listen to knife guy.

Also, dude. 23 inch stance. What? Yeezus.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Per OP:
> 
> "I'm now a 44 year old fit female. I own a gym, been a trainer for 20 years and have a solid background in kinesiology and injury management. I also run and bike and lift year round. (Just giving some context that fitness isn't probably the problem.) "
> -No issues running, biking, and lifting.
> ...


Nobody is arguing but you Dr. Clueless. Suggesting someone see an Orthopedic, is the 100% responsible thing to do to make sure you aren’t further damaging an existing soft tissue injury. And yes, many knee injuries present only in certain activities. Running is a straight line activity, that requires zero cutting or explosion in quick changes of direction. A bent, or repetitively bending knee with the slight twisted motion of a carve as you work through an arc 
, is a way to feel a medial or posterior meniscal injury. 

As I also mentioned, the other could be arthritis, which typically requires just an x-ray to see the gap in the knee joint, which would highlight amount of soft tissue remaining. A sizeable gap is good. A narrow to almost non-existent gap is arthritis. 

Wouldn’t it be good to know what was going on so you can manage the care? If it is arthritis, you can inject fluid that would last months as a lubricant, taking all pain of snowboarding away.

And I still want to point out that any ethical doctor is going to ask what your goals are, and whether your lifestyle and happiness are affected. They dont rush you to surgery. Most good ones avoid the risk of surgery if your lifestyle is grossly unaffected. They do however identify the underlying issue, which helps with care.

Sometimes I ask myself what I am doing and just stop. Im likely talking to a park rat, whose highest education level is HS if lucky, that only remembers the “boobs” portion of their science class.

Someone says their knee hurts during a sports activity chronically, and this guy suggests it’s unnecessary to see a doctor. Can’t make that ish up. Please get educated. This is the degradation of society.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> Also, dude. 23 inch stance. What? Yeezus.


I narrowed with the yup significantly. 22.5”


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

☝😂😂😂😂☝

Ya bro you got me pegged bro Im a park rat that's still in high school bro and I'm currently in the boobs portion of my science class.

Id also like to point out that I never suggested not seeing a doc (and in fact said she should go see a good ortho sports doc). I just said the utility of an MRI is pretty limited at this point no matter how fancy it seems and how much you'd like to have the test. X ray, sure. Most sports med docs will have you do one in their office before they even see you if they have that available. Though I guess that depends on how conservative they are since some might punt that and just do an exam instead.

But yeah boobs.

I really need to stay out of these online. It's just not worrrrttttthhhh ittttt.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> ☝😂😂😂😂☝
> 
> Ya bro you got me pegged bro Im a park rat that's still in high school bro and I'm currently in the boobs portion of my science class.
> 
> ...


An MRI machine is probably the greatest advancement in modern medicine over the last 100 years. Fancy? Yeah, I guess it’s fancy. The reality is it allows you to see into the human body without cutting it open. It’s a non-invasive way to understand your joint.

And yes, no PT or doctor for that matter, can know for sure what is going on.

And yes, an X-ray would absolutely help determine whether she has arthritis, which any doc would do on site if they had the machine in house to see the joint.

Please get educated. Seeing a doctor and getting imaging is absolutely a smart way to diagnose a chronic knee injury (and yes it is chronic when the same activity causes pain every time).

Or you could eat pizza and rub some tussin’ on it like this bro above


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

This is amazing for so many reasons that you just don't seem capable of comprehending.
Wunderbar broseph, wunderbar.

Can you tell me what the difference is between an MRI and Xray? I'm actually not familiar at all with either of those diagnostic modalities... Nope. Not even a little bit!

Man. I love the internet. Never change man, never change.
😂 😂 😂


----------



## m0j0hn (Jan 14, 2020)

Link to Bomber Cant plates description:


Choosing Cants



Good luck, Moxette! Hope you get this sorted and back to all day fun on the hill!


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> ☝😂😂😂😂☝
> 
> Ya bro you got me pegged bro Im a park rat that's still in high school bro and I'm currently in the boobs portion of my science class.
> 
> ...


MRI's are to image soft tissue in 3 dimensions. An xray is to image hard tissue aka bones in 2 dimensions. It's not a matter of being fancy, they are different tools for different jobs.

Sports medicine docs will NOT do an xray to look for suspected soft tissue damage since xrays don't show soft tissue. An MRI is the tool if an examination shows the possibility of soft tissue damage.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Knee pain in the front foot seems more to indicate an injury of some kind. Back foot is at more of a stressful angle in most stances as well as doing more work. Well worth seeing sports medicine doc. Knees love bicycles. Riding as much as possible is good therapy for knee soft tissue. Even good for knee arthritis with some tweaks to the equipment.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> MRI's are to image soft tissue in 3 dimensions. An xray is to image hard tissue aka bones in 2 dimensions. It's not a matter of being fancy, they are different tools for different jobs.
> 
> Sports medicine docs will NOT do an xray to look for suspected soft tissue damage since xrays don't show soft tissue. An MRI is the tool if an examination shows the possibility of soft tissue damage.


I'll take "what is a rhetorical question?" for 500.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Moxette said:


> You are corrrect on this direction. My physical therapist and I have considered early onset arthritis. I haven’t gotten an mri as the pain is only when I ride. He feels that the miniscus is at this point uninjured but pissed off. Trying to fix my riding to avoid further problems.


I've got both meniscus trouble and arthritis in my left knee, only thing that works for me is medication (methotrexate) and training. Building muscles around my knee to keep it strong. I'm not gonna pretend I feel like I'm 20 years old again, but it works.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> I'll take "what is a rhetorical question?" for 500.


I'll take "who needs to grow up" up for 500.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> I'll take "who needs to grow up" up for 500.


WOO! Yahtzee! 

I'm not letting myself be dragged into this again. This is the exact opposite of what I want out of this forum.

Hope you get a chance to shred this weekend.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Well after 36 years of boarding, mtn biking and being hit by a jetski at 45 mph directly to my left knee, it has also started acting up.

I’ve had numerous cortisone injections and fluid drainage’s which get me through another season, but now my doc has said arthritis and knee replacement look to be in my future. I’ve looked into stem cell, electronic therapy and now PRP Platelet Rich Plasma.

To be honest some people swear by each of them and others don’t. After an appointment with a Sports doctor he recommended weight loss (25lbs) is the #1 thing that helps all knee injuries in combination with the PRP. I figure for the $300 cost and hit the bike harder and the beer less harder it will be in my favor come winter. 

I’ve never missed a season in 36 years or as far as that goes a week in 36 years, but this was my shortest season ever due to the knee symptoms and the phucked up covid lines. I’m thinking of scheduling the appointment within 2 weeks, but before I do that I should schedule my torn meniscus appointment first.

Turning 55 this year and still charging the powder hard I know due to my age, joints and body I need to realize I’m not in my early 20’s competing anymore, but just as in my jetski racing days and competitive boarding days that is very hard to transfer from my brain to my body.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Powdertrax said:


> Well after 36 years of boarding, mtn biking and being hit by a jetski at 45 mph directly to my left knee, it has also started acting up.
> 
> I’ve had numerous cortisone injections and fluid drainage’s which get me through another season, but now my doc has said arthritis and knee replacement look to be in my future. I’ve looked into stem cell, electronic therapy and now PRP Platelet Rich Plasma.
> 
> ...


Weight loss and strength training can do wonders for the knees. I also take fish oil, collagen protein, glucosamine and MSM supplements daily. It definitely helps, just topping up these things that naturally occur in the body but decline with age. I really notice increased pain if I forget to buy and don't take them for a week or so.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Moxette said:


> Thanks I’ll check it out. Superfeet on the old boots but the new ones are stock. They feel better than my old ones so I kept them. I have pretty nuetral feet so I haven’t ever felt any better with an orthotic.


I like remind insoles, and put them in everything but my road cycling and mtb shoes (where I use G8 insoles with customisable arch supports). I have low arches, and am using the cush level support. What I really like about them is the stable heel and midfoot surface with a stiff outer layer on the underside , so they really promote foot stability, IMO, while the support foam contacting your foot molds to shape somewhat.
you say your feet are neutral, so minimal pronation or supination? how high or low are your arches?

I would consider dialling in the insoles before canting boot or binding. & re bindings, do they have a fixed cant degree, or can you swap out the binding footbed pads like on Rome katanas, for example. (most bindings have a fixed cant with no option to change it)


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> I like remind insoles, and put them in everything but my road cycling and mtb shoes. I have low arches, and am using the cush level support. What I really like about them is the stable heel and midfoot surface with a stiff outer layer on the underside , so they really promote foot stability, IMO, while the support foam contacting your foot molds to shape somewhat.
> you say your feet are neutral, so minimal pronation or supination? how high or low are your arches?
> 
> I would consider dialling in the insoles before canting boot or binding. & re bindings, do they have a fixed cant degree, or can you swap out the binding footbed pads like on Rome katanas, for example. (most bindings have a fixed cant with no option to change it)


Back in the day I worked at a cabinet shop and we would take scrap pieces of oak and duct tape them to our bindings for cant beds


----------

